

Review UI: Resto-Net.ca - jbrun
http://resto-net.ca/

======
zmmz
It took a while to realise just how serious this site is, at first glance it
looks a bit like a domain park landing site.

I should be able to click on "Latest Infractions" "Highest" etc to go to the
full ranking.

In firefox: hovering over the links in the grey bar you have under your logo,
the hover background image (light gray box) is larger than the normal image.
Makes all content below it move when I hover over the links.

Over all, I think the site is too muted, either make it less grey or brighten
up the red. Since you are dealing with transparency here, why not go for
something more clear? eg, blue?

I think it's an awesome project though, and wish my local government was more
open.

~~~
jbrun
Thanks for the comments, will put some into action.

